# Happy Holidaze



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Since it's the last day of Hanukkah, which means my family changes modes from entertaining everyone here to being entertained by our Christian friends as Christmas approaches, it's a good time to wish all of you here in the Golf Forum the best of holiday seasons.

From my family to you and yours, may you enjoy the best holiday season ever and with my thanks for the friendship, fun and entertainment the people in this forum have provided since I stumbled upon it some years ago... actually, I think I tripped and fell because I can't get up and don't even visit the other golf sites I used to.

Stay warm... stay safe... and here's hopes the holidays provide you with everything you wish for.

Dennis


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well Happy Hanukkah to you Dennis and anyone else who Celebrates Hanukkah. And a very merry christmas to everyone else, may it be a great time spent safe and happy with the family and friends. Hopefully you even get a little something you wanted. Thank you all for another great year where does the time go?

Merry Christmas and God bless.

Luke


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You guys are right about the fun here. I never tried getting on another forum. had to much fun making bad jokes, good jokes, serious comments asking questions, trying to stump Rick, bantering Luke and Buck and I'm not sure what I did to you Dennis but all in all a good year.

So Rick...May you shoot in the sixties next year

Dennis... wish you the best in finding employment and may you shoot in the low seventies 

Luke... Wish you the best in your studies and may you shoot in the eighties

Buck...Wish you success on your teaching Career and may you shoot in seventies

and I can't forget Steve... May you shoot in the Sixties

Most of all good health, Peace, prosperity to you all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I was gonna ask why I'm shooting in the eighties and everyone else is lower but heck I'd love you shoot in the 80's.
Thanks and good wishes to all


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I was gonna ask why I'm shooting in the eighties and everyone else is lower but heck I'd love you shoot in the 80's.
> Thanks and good wishes to all


I thought 40 strokes was resonable, besides I didn't know what the others shoot. So after New Years I'll have the tooth fairy stop by your house.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you lost me a bit there Bob is the tooth fairy come by for all the sweets and things I shouldn't eat over christmas?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

wishing a happy holiday season to you and your families


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> you lost me a bit there Bob is the tooth fairy come by for all the sweets and things I shouldn't eat over christmas?


If the tooth fairy doesn't put a smile on you... this should; you're playing golf! we in parts of the North American Continent are in a deep freeze or there is this white stuff on the ground. it happens every year at this time


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> wishing a happy holiday season to you and your families


Thank You Steve...You too


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, a Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to all. Got a busy couple of days ahead of me as I need to finish up my shopping. I am kind of anxious for Wednesday as that's the day I go pick up the puppy we got our boys for Christmas. They are going to be really pumped as they've been asking for a puppy since last May when we lost our golden retriever. They don't know about it, can't wait to see the look on their faces when they open the shop door. 

Everyone be safe, and have a wonderful Holiday Season.

And Bob, glad to hear you are feeling good.

Buck


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's Christmas morning and all's quiet... because the grand kids are at a friend's house for breakfast. It's given us time to clean up a little bit around here, do some laundry, restring some guitars and read my favorite forums.

Lunch at my son-in-law's sister's house will be over the top with enough food to feed an army, so hopefully we'll escape there early enough to catch some quiet time again this afternoon.

To be trite and fulfill an old Jewish joke about what Jews eat on Christmas, we are actually talking about getting Chinese takeout. Works for me!

Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all from the frigid, windy, extreme northeastern corner of Colorado. :dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you too.... enjoy


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope everyone had a very merry christmas and the they enjoyed it with family and friends. Hopefully you might of even got a little something you wanted. I did I got my new golf bag a few of the family chipped in fir it instead of getting me a glove or balls so I'm very happy. Well it's boxing day but Merry christmas from sunny Australia.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Well it's boxing day but Merry christmas from sunny Australia.


I wonder whether some of our American friends know what Boxing Day is. When I lived in Jamaica during the 70's, the way it was explained to me was that it was basically Christmas Day for the slaves, primarily the household staff of landowners. Since those people had to work on the 25th to serve their masters, they were given their presents on the 26th. Supposedly they were given foodstuffs. Someone correct me if I have my history askew.

We tend to celebrate Boxing Day with friends from the Caribbean, most of whom are still on their holiday mission to overfeed me. God, I feel bloated as a tick.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

That was one meaning I didn't know Dennis. The meaning I know of is that on the christmas day church service all the collection money goes into a box and on the day after christmas (boxing day) the box is open and the money is given to the needy.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I like what you do too. My mother-in-law, the token member of the Commonwealth here, said what she remembered as a girl in Jamaica, and considering she is 93, that's a LOT to remember back to, was that the land owners gave boxes with gifts to their workers. It didn't matter much whether they were household workers or farm and office workers. She remembers her mother and aunt making up boxes by the dozens every year.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Canada has Box day, I'll ask my brother in Manitoba what the tradition is there. I think box day here is if its the wrong size in the box and back to the store. I like what you guys say it is.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Google is your friend. :rofl:

Boxing Day from Wikipedia:



> Boxing day was traditionally a day on which the servants had a day off from their duties. Because of this the gentry would eat cold cuts and have a buffet-style feast prepared by the servants in advance. In modern times many families will still follow this tradition by eating a family-style buffet lunch, with cold cuts rather than a full cooked meal. It is a time for family, parlour games and sports in the UK.
> 
> The traditional recorded celebration of Boxing Day has long included giving money and other gifts to those who were needy and in service positions. The European tradition has been dated to the Middle Ages, but the exact origin is unknown and there are some claims that it goes back to the late Roman/early Christian era; metal boxes were placed outside churches used to collect special offerings tied to the Feast of Saint Stephen.[1]
> 
> ...


By this explanation, I'd say that you are both right. Any way you slice it, it's a good thing.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

The tradition is to help the poor, but Canadian society is losing the tradition


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes that is what I had gathered it doesnt matter if it's by the church giving out the collections from christmas or Bosses giving their workers something it's all about help people in need.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know much about Boxing Day but have seen it on the calender. I do know a lot about Snow Day, it's the festival that starts on Wednesday night and drops 5 inches of snow, then on Thursday (Christmas Eve) it snows another 8 inches which takes us into Christmas day for another 5 inches for a total of 18 inches of snow. And since it was Christmas everyone had to get out and go somewhere so I was out plowing snow most of the past 4 days missing most of Christmas with my family. Oh well, that's Minnesota weather for you. But Santa was still very good to me and now I can't wait for spring to get out and try the new sticks! :headbang:

Hope you all had a great Christmas and Holiday. I am now anxious for New Years as no snow is in the forecast and I'm planning on having a few beers, and sitting out in my ice shack doing some fishing.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> I don't know much about Boxing Day but have seen it on the calender. I do know a lot about Snow Day, it's the festival that starts on Wednesday night and drops 5 inches of snow, then on Thursday (Christmas Eve) it snows another 8 inches which takes us into Christmas day for another 5 inches for a total of 18 inches of snow. And since it was Christmas everyone had to get out and go somewhere so I was out plowing snow most of the past 4 days missing most of Christmas with my family. Oh well, that's Minnesota weather for you. But Santa was still very good to me and now I can't wait for spring to get out and try the new sticks! :headbang:
> 
> Hope you all had a great Christmas and Holiday. I am now anxious for New Years as no snow is in the forecast and I'm planning on having a few beers, and sitting out in my ice shack doing some fishing.
> 
> Buck




Buck you cleared 18 inches and I cleared 4 inches. any way you look at it none of us get to play until spring

Just in case....Luke do you say a word


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

broken tee said:


> Buck you cleared 18 inches and I cleared 4 inches. any way you look at it none of us get to play until spring
> 
> Just in case....Luke do you say a word


yeah it was nasty. Your storm merged with another one that came up from the Gulf area dragging tons of moisture with it and then it just parked right over us for 4 days. I just finished cleaning up my own driveway and walks this afternoon. 

And yes, Luke...I don't want to hear about all the golf you played over the weekend & Christmas, keep it to yourself.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well you'll be pleased to know Buck I didn't played golf over the weekend to busy fixing up and painting the house and looking for all kind of fun things to do around the house but as for this wed or thurs well that will be another story enjoy your snow!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Well you'll be pleased to know Buck I didn't played golf over the weekend to busy fixing up and painting the house and looking for all kind of fun things to do around the house but as for this wed or thurs well that will be another story enjoy your snow!


painting the house!, with a brush? using tools? Buck and I should be there with our folding chairs and a couple of beers supervising that operation. :headbang:


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Well you'll be pleased to know Buck I didn't played golf over the weekend to busy fixing up and painting the house and looking for all kind of fun things to do around the house but as for this wed or thurs well that will be another story enjoy your snow!


I didn't know paint would even stick to straw and mud. Well I guess after all that hard work you deserve to get a couple rounds in. Drive for show...putt for dough! 

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Gee then I would have 3 people telling me what to do and I'm not quiet sure any of them actually know what they are doing.....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Gee then I would have 3 people telling me what to do and I'm not quiet sure any of them actually know what they are doing.....


yea three people is a little much, don't let the wife read that phrase "not quite sure if any of them know what they are doing." you know what a 5 iron can do to a windshields besides Buck and I wouldn't be that crule to sit and drink beer in front of you while you work...We'd just go play golf:rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought it was a driver to the back windscreen.... Thats alright Bob I could get the whole house painted with how long it takes you to play a round!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Do square grooves hold more paint than v grooves? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Did you get my card I sent you and the family?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Square grooves hold more but it's easier to spread with v grooves... lol


----------

